# Problem loading SMF



## rickw (Sep 6, 2009)

Is anyone else having time out errors with SMF taking to long to load? I am running Firefox but have switched to IE and the same happens. Just curious. It's not all the time but often enough that it gets annoying. 

 Most other sites are loading well.


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 6, 2009)

Haven't had a problem here.  Hope I don't, I am enjoying keeping up with the posts in "real" time.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 6, 2009)

no problem from this side.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2009)

No problem with SMF but Firefox has been slow to load for some reason...


----------



## rickw (Sep 6, 2009)

It's loading real fast right now. It's most likely Comcast, got ta love their service


----------

